

Man arrested at Large Hadron Collider claims he's from the future - MikeCapone
http://crave.cnet.co.uk/gadgets/0,39029552,49305387,00.htm

======
dgquintas
No Mountain Dew at CERN's vending machines. But they _do_ sell Perrier in cans
the same size and shape as coke (33cl). After all, CERN is half over France
too...

And in general, the most popular vending machines are coffee ones, much a more
popular beverage than sodas. On the other hand, Restaurant 1 is open from 6am
until 11pm for all your caffeinated needs, with freshly grinded coffee -the
machine grinds in a JIT-fashion ;)-

EDIT: you can even check the menu of Restaurant 2 online
(<http://resto2.web.cern.ch/resto2/cgi-bin/dsr?menu>). They used to have
hilarious Engrish translations of the French names, such as "eat man" for
"croque monsieur" -a kind of sandwich-.

~~~
jxcole
No Mountain Dew because he took it all!

------
milkshakes
This is the best april fools joke I've seen so far. The most believable one,
that is.

The best one would have to be reddit's admin free for all

~~~
rokhayakebe
Damn. I keep falling for it.

~~~
fbu
I felt for it until I did a google search to see: one single news item.

Maybe that kind of reflex will be useful when some botnet makes an attack on
the nytimes or the wsj.

(who knows, to mess with the stock exchanges or something, just throwing ideas
here)

------
westbywest
To quote the traveler: "The discovery of the Higgs boson led to limitless
power, the elimination of poverty and Kit-Kats for everyone. It is a communist
chocolate hellhole and I'm here to stop it ever happening."

It's an odd dystopia the future is preparing for us.

~~~
ff0066mote
I giggled at that quote for ten minutes.

------
matth
The internet is nearly useless every April 1st. It'd be annoying if it wasn't
so damn entertaining.

~~~
davidcuddeback
So true. April 1 should be a national "stay off the internet and go outdoors"
day.

~~~
nooneelse
That would be a nice sort of holiday. Discussion sites could auto-reply to any
comments made on that day with their choice of "go outside" reminders, "get a
life" insults, or helpful links to local outdoor or otherwise just non-
internet activities.

------
docgnome
I am so disappointed that this isn't real.

------
aaronbrethorst
Doctor Who, HG Wells' The Time Machine, Back to the Future, 12 Monkeys.

Did I miss any references?

~~~
ElliotH
I think I need to hand my geek card in - I only caught the Doctor Who one.

~~~
ygd
Hey that's better than me. I didn't get any of them.

~~~
dagobart
Would you concede your geek card to me, please?

------
mkramlich
That man is clearly not from the future.

I, on the other hand, _am_ from the future. And in that future, I am the only
man. Since it was not me that was arrested at the LHC, it follows logically
that he was not from the future. I, however, will soon be taking a long and
much needed vacation back to the future, and when I return from vacation, back
to the present time, I will make it a point to appear back at the LHC, a few
seconds before that other man appears, and I will trip that man as he walks
by.

And then I will take his wallet.

------
faramarz
In other news.. Canada buys half of Hawaii
[http://finance.sympatico.ca/news/ContentPosting?newsitemid=b...](http://finance.sympatico.ca/news/ContentPosting?newsitemid=bfb638d2-3b51-4806-9fca-d74f1723dcf3&feedname=foolish&show=False&number=0&showbyline=True&subtitle=&detect=&abc=abc&date=False)

~~~
a-priori
This is a joke, obviously, but there have been a couple occasions where Canada
has seriously looked into making the Turks and Caicos islands a province. So,
it's not far off.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turks_and_Caicos_Islands#Propos...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turks_and_Caicos_Islands#Proposed_union_with_Canada)

------
Mark_B
FTA:"...the elimination of poverty and Kit-Kats for everyone"

Break me off a piece of that future history!

------
sean12345
In other news.. [http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/04/different-kind-of-
com...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/04/different-kind-of-company-
name.html)

------
bitwize
Did he have an IBM 5100 with him?

------
hackermom
Anyone else who immediately thought "John Titor!"? :)

------
sabat
I really wanted this to be true. Just for a second.

~~~
dagobart
Reading a comment like this one for the second time in this very thread, it
too much reminds me about those folks who really wanted Pandora to be real.

So, hmm. Maybe scientists should start heading for some technology that
converts really really hard wishes to reality.

